# wood carving patterns for beginners



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

hope the video will help or pass the idea to some beginners


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

very nicely done !! I hope this inspires others to at least try
a simple design with some simple tools.
thank you again for sharing your craftsmanship with us.

John

.


----------

